# Interesting google video



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

;;



'Don't be Evil


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, Google has always struck a certain fair balance in the past. I hope profit doesn't change the way they operate in the future. It's still better than facebook ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

